# Sanremo 2022: Amadeus annuncerà i nomi stasera al TG1



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Mossa a sorpresa del direttore artistico e conduttore di *Sanremo*, *Amadeus*, che *stasera 4 dicembre*, su Rai 1, al *TG1 *delle *ore 20:00*, annuncerà i nomi dei *primi 22 big* su 24 in gara nell'*edizione 2022* (gli altri due saranno i vincitori di Sanremo Giovani del 15 dicembre).

Tale scelta è dovuta ad una possibile fuga di notizie. Come accaduto in passato, infatti, molti nomi dei big in gara sono già visibili su molti articoli presenti nel web.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mossa a sorpresa del direttore artistico e conduttore di *Sanremo*, *Amadeus*, che *stasera 4 dicembre*, su Rai 1, al *TG1 *delle *ore 20:00*, annuncerà i nomi dei *primi 22 big* su 24 in gara nell'*edizione 2022* (gli altri due saranno i vincitori di Sanremo Giovani del 15 dicembre).
> 
> Tale scelta è dovuta ad una possibile fuga di notizie. Come accaduto in passato, infatti, molti nomi dei big in gara sono già visibili su molti articoli presenti nel web.


Se vuole Amadeus, quest'anno possiamo mandargli Kjaer al posto di Ibra.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se vuole Amadeus, quest'anno possiamo mandargli Kjaer al posto di Ibra.


Cavolo se è vero. Peccato che non ha l'appeal di Ibra, ma può essere presentato come "quello che salvò Eriksen" ed avrebbe un senso con la scusa del servizio pubblico.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

*Primi 11 nomi dei big annunciati da Amadeus:**
Elisa
Dargen D'Amico
Gianni Morandi
Ditonellapiaga con Donatella Rettore
Noemi
Highsnob e Hu
Le Vibrazioni
Sangiovanni
Massimo Ranieri
La Rappresentante di Lista*
*Ana Mena*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi 11 nomi dei big annunciati da Amadeus:*
> *Elisa
> Dargen D'Amico
> Gianni Morandi
> ...


Castone! Che chiulo che sta avendo Amadeus con questa pandemia (se non ci fosse stato il covid con il cavolo che avremmo visto Morandi e Ranieri in gara). Sarebbe bello vedere pure Povia, sarebbe un colpaccio ultramediatico, ma con questo governo dubito lo prendano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Dicembre 2021)

Highsnob...mamma mia,sono proprio andati a raschiare il bidone dell'umido


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

*Altri 11 big:
Emma
Achille Lauro
Michele Bravi
Iva Zanicchi
Rkomi
Fabrizio Moro
Mahmood con Blanco
Giusy Ferreri
Irama
Giovanni Truppi
Aka7even*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Altri 11 big:
> Emma
> Achille Lauro
> Michele Bravi
> ...


Maddo l'hanno pescato sto Giovanni Truppi? LOL. Per il resto un supercast, peccato per la presenza dei soliti raccomandati tipo Emma e Lauro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Maddo l'hanno pescato sto Giovanni Truppi? LOL. Per il resto un supercast, peccato per la presenza dei soliti raccomandati tipo Emma e Lauro.


Su Wikipedia sto Truppi ha 5-6 righe, si vede o è uno bravo e ha colpito Amadeus oppure è spinto da qualcosa, boh.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Castone! Che chiulo che sta avendo Amadeus con questa pandemia (se non ci fosse stato il covid con il cavolo che avremmo visto Morandi e Ranieri in gara). Sarebbe bello vedere pure Povia, sarebbe un colpaccio ultramediatico, ma con questo governo dubito lo prendano.


È proprio interista. Nati con la camicia XD


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

La fiera dei leccaculo appecorati.

Pure quest'anno ricominciamo coi "quadri" (horror) di quel tossico di Lauro?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> È proprio interista. Nati con la camicia XD


Mamma mia....Comunque anche Elisa altro nome forte. È chiaro che Amadeus voglia lasciare con i botti. Dopo questo, dubito fortemente ne farà un quarto. A questo punto, mi aspetto nomi forti come ospiti internazionali. Dopo di lui secondo me metteranno Cattelan che flopperà di brutto, e poi l'anno dopo Carlo Conti che farà la parte dell'"eroe" che risolleverà il Festival, come faceva Pippo Baudo quando lo chiamavano negli ultimi suoi festival per rimediare ai flop dei suoi predecessori e come ha già fatto lo stesso Conti che fu messo a condurre Sanremo dopo il floppone di Fazio nel 2014.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Io tifo Iva Zanicchi, vi avverto!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

*Red Ronnie: "Mahmood e Blanco vinceranno Sanremo".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ditonellapiaga con Donatella Rettore*



Dito nel... che roba eh?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dito nel... che roba eh?



Premesso che non li ho mai sentiti nominare, pur’io ho pensato la stessa cosa. Ditoinculo, ma che ****..


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Premesso che non li ho mai sentiti nominare, pur’io ho pensato la stessa cosa. Ditoinculo, ma che ****..


Non è un gruppo è una ragazza. Probabilmente sarà quelle robe pop becere, che si fanno chiamare "indie" e si mettono nomi strani per sembrare "intellettuali". Tipo i "Thegiornalisti" e quelle robe lì. Poi boh, magari è brava non lo so, non la conosco.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ma quel cane di Mirko che fine ha fatto?!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quel cane di Mirko che fine ha fatto?!


L'ho visto ospite nel programma di Barbarossa che fa la mattina su Rai 2 e in Radio, qualche mese fa. Si è fatto crescere i capelli. Per non dimenticare...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è un gruppo è una ragazza. Probabilmente sarà quelle robe pop becere, che si fanno chiamare "indie" e si mettono nomi strani per sembrare "intellettuali". Tipo i "Thegiornalisti" e quelle robe lì. Poi boh, magari è brava non lo so, non la conosco.



Ah ecco. Allora dico mai sentita nominare, come non ho mai sentito nominare almeno la metà di questi “big”.... Per fortuna


----------



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque qualcuno ha visto Ultimo. In tv, specie in Rai, non appare più. Chissà perchè...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La fiera dei leccaculo appecorati.
> 
> Pure quest'anno ricominciamo coi "quadri" (horror) di quel tossico di Lauro?



Quest’anno il leit motiv è scontato: vaccinatevi, vaccinatevih, vaccinatevih!!!

Magari quello scemo di Achille Lauro si travestirà da siringa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Dicembre 2021)

Amadeus a me sta simpatico da sempre ma le sue edizioni di Sanremo sembrano tutte fatte pensando solo agli ascolti e allo share.......Cantanti classici per il pubblico over tipico della Rai e della musica italiana, poi va a pescare gli stalentati made in autotune della De Filippi ( vedi sangiovanni aka7... ) poi le quote gay con Mahmood e annesse baracconate col suo Jolly Achille Lauro, poi un pò di indie che non guasta mai e infine 1 o 2 trapper non può non metterli vedi Blanco la moda del momento
Bah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è un gruppo è una ragazza. Probabilmente sarà quelle robe pop becere, che si fanno chiamare "indie" e si mettono nomi strani per sembrare "intellettuali". Tipo i "Thegiornalisti" e quelle robe lì. Poi boh, magari è brava non lo so, non la conosco.



Dal primo articolo che mi è saltato fuori su Google:
_
Margherita Carducci, in arte Ditonellapiaga, classe 1997, romana. *Ditonellapiaga è un’artista dalla personalità fluida con l’urgenza di raccontare le mille sfaccettature della propria identità*._

Ma toh, che strano


----------



## Walker (5 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo articolo che mi è saltato fuori su Google:
> 
> _Margherita Carducci, in arte Ditonellapiaga, classe 1997, romana. *Ditonellapiaga è un’artista dalla personalità fluida con l’urgenza di raccontare le mille sfaccettature della propria identità*._
> 
> Ma toh, che strano


Già a leggere i nomi di certi "big" vengono i conati di vomito.
A parte qualche artista valido, dal mio punto di vista c'è tanta feccia.
Mettessero Alice Cooper, David Coverdale, Richie Sambora, magari anche Udo Dirkschneider, e poi avanti con Adrian Smith e Richie Kotzen e se proprio vuoi un tocco di esotico i bravi tunisini Myrath.
Altro che certe porcherie italiote.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra non è stato annunciato ancora vero? a me interessa solo questo


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Amadeus a me sta simpatico da sempre ma le sue edizioni di Sanremo sembrano tutte fatte pensando solo agli ascolti e allo share.......Cantanti classici per il pubblico over tipico della Rai e della musica italiana, poi va a pescare gli stalentati made in autotune della De Filippi ( vedi sangiovanni aka7... ) poi le quote gay con Mahmood e annesse baracconate col suo Jolly Achille Lauro, poi un pò di indie che non guasta mai e infine 1 o 2 trapper non può non metterli vedi Blanco la moda del momento
> Bah


Amadeus è un'aziendalista, fa quello che gli chiede chi è al governo. Non a caso è il presentatore di punta di Rai 1, rete dove se non lecchi sia a destra che a sinistra a seconda di dove tira il vento hai vita breve. Anche se pare che al PD e negli ambienti di sinistra poi non è che stia così simpatico, anche l'anno scorso ricevette critiche con Ibrahimovic da parte di Repubblica. Per quanto riguarda il Festival già mi aspetto quest'anno il monologo strappalacrime pro-vax da parte di un virologo a caso ospite che dice _"ho vissuto sulla mia pelle, ho visto posti in terapia pieni di no-vax pentiti. Perciò vaccinatevi"_ e cose così.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal primo articolo che mi è saltato fuori su Google:
> 
> _Margherita Carducci, in arte Ditonellapiaga, classe 1997, romana. *Ditonellapiaga è un’artista dalla personalità fluida con l’urgenza di raccontare le mille sfaccettature della propria identità*._
> 
> Ma toh, che strano


Non è bastata l'anno scorso quell'altra rintronata di Madame


----------

